# My dad had a heart attack today, prayers please!



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 13, 2014)

About midday today my dad had a heart attack, he is doing well now, they got him to the hospital fast and the put a stent in right away. His major artery was almost completely blocked. His heart is damaged but only minor and should recover well according to the doctor. His other arteries look good as well as valves and such. My dad is not sedentary, he is always hiking, walking, out doors, working on stuff, and he eats fairly well so this was kinda out of the blue for me. He's 58 years old and a elementary school teacher, he is a believer and we have great theological discussions and our relationship is the best it has ever been. Prayer's also would be welcome for clinging Roman Catholic upbringing for him, which is minor compared to his place now attending the United Methodist church, it is sometimes taxing for me to talk through the issues there with him and his wife, and I just want him to grow as much spiritually as possible you know, I need prayers to be loving with such stuff, though he is really bright and we talk about some great deep stuff which I enjoy our conversations immensely they are something I want to cherish with him while I can. I'm 29 and this is the first time this kinda thing has happened with my parents and I know it will be happening more as time goes by, which to be honest kinda scares me. My mother worries me more since she smokes, doesn't eat well, and I don't believe she is regenerated because there is no fruit there, i.e. no love for the Word or God's people, etc. I know God is sovereign and praise Him for guiding me into the reformed faith because otherwise I wouldn't be near as settled as I am now. The last I saw my dad he was feeling really good and was joking around. It will be hard for him to stay at the hospital for 3 or 4 days though, on bed rest, because he gets claustrophobic and doesn't like to sit still. Thanks for your prayers and for your community in general! Love and appreciate you guys.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying for you, brother.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 13, 2014)

I have just prayed, Peter. I hope God grants your father a speedy and full recovery. In the midst of such anxieties, we are reminded of Peter's exhortation to cast all our care upon the Lord, because He cares for us.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 13, 2014)

Remembering you and your folks in prayer, brother.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Free Christian (Jan 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Peter. Will do.


----------



## rookie (Jan 13, 2014)

Prayed.


----------



## baron (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## earl40 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Jan 13, 2014)

Prayed.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying for you, brother.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 13, 2014)

So glad the operation went well, but above all that he has had 
a heart transplant so that you can talk heart to heart.
"My comfort, and my heart's delight,
Thy testimonies be;
And they, in all my doubts and fears,
are counsellors to me."


----------



## Frosty (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Wayne (Jan 13, 2014)

Praise God for His mercy in preserving your father, and may He use this reality to call your mother to clearly place her faith in Christ.


----------



## Berean (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying, Peter.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it. I haven't gone to see him yet today but I talked with him on the phone and he's up and about and he says he is thinking more clearly than he has in days. I hoping to catch a ride up there later. Thanks that I can rely on you guys to be there for us in prayer, it really a beautiful thing.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 13, 2014)

Ive been through the heart attack scenerio with my dad so I understand.
Praying


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## jandrusk (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying for you and your father.


----------



## Curt (Jan 13, 2014)

Prayed with understanding.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Trent. Thanks everyone it means a lot, I honestly don't like doing requests for physical health (after listening to Washer's sermon "Worthless Prayer Meetings" yet at the same time understanding how much physical health affects our lives in the people we love, when they are suffering. This was one of those things that for me had to be requested and I'm humbled by the faithful response of God's people to pray, thank you so much. I just came from visiting Dad and he is doing really good, we talked for about a half hour about Billy Graham's new book lol. He is in great spirits just looking forward to being moved out of ICU as soon as a room opens up. Thanks again, you guys are blessed!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 13, 2014)

Praying, Peter. Grace to you.


----------



## Sensus Divinitas (Jan 14, 2014)

Praying, brother.


----------



## rrfranks (Jan 14, 2014)

Glad to hear that your father is doing so well Peter. We are continuing to pray for your family.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jan 14, 2014)

Praying, brother.


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks again every body, dad had a bit of a scare yesterday, but everything seems great today. He says he feels better than he has in years. He says he feels and thinks clearer. All his levels look good, he's gonna have to take a couple weeks off work and stay in the hospital another day or two. But we had some excellent fellowship time today, he's been looking at this whole thing as really ordained and a positive thing. He said if it had to happen, though it was rough it has been a very great experience. Taking his mind off stress and daily obligations and those things that build up as obstacles between us and God, and he's had some great prayer and devotional time. It helps too the doctors and nurses have been great. for me I've had some of the worst experiences in those areas, so I know it is a huge blessing. Thank you all very much, the prayers are soooo much appreciated.


----------

